# protein skimmers vs canister filter



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

what are the differences in the two types ?and what are the advantages of each.I am starting a 125 g planted tank and am looking at the different options.I would appericiate all the advice I can get.
thanks


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Canisters are filters, multi stage filtration and skimmers are used to skim excess from the water and the water surface. Skimmers are used mostly in salt water applicatations, I have rarely seen them used in FW applications.


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

A protein skimmer wouldn't work properly in f/w, since the density of the water is too low to create the foam needed.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's basically a toilet scum picker upper.......The scum comes from the oxidized proteins. Hence protein skimmer.

http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/pond/sander-freshskim.asp
http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/pond/schuran-jetskim.asp

I've heard of people turning protein skimmers in to c02 reactors.
I think there is a guy on forum.simplydiscus.com who did this but i can't think of his name.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

There is a surface skimmer that's used in freshwater tanks but only to remove the slick oily surface scum.

It can be hooked up to powerhead, canister filter or even HOBs (I've never tried it on a HOB though).


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

don't not run surface skimmer all the time if you're doing CO2 injection. diffused CO2 will escape more easily with increase surface aeration. Eheim recommands 5 minutes a day.


----------



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

I just got a deal on a 75 g tank with a fluval405 and a magnum water polisher and heating,light, stand and just about everything else it could need,I also have a 125 g that I plan to take apart and do it from start,been wondering what type of lighting i should put in it?I want to plant just low to med light requirement plants and where should i get substrate cheap?


----------

